# Clayton & Davie Shipbreakers, Dunston.



## Freddie61 (Oct 26, 2010)

My father worked at Clayton & Davies from 1936 to 1975 apart from 1942 to 45when it closed as Thompsons scrap metals. I have compiled a full list of all of the ships scrapped from the yard records and my fathers recollections and diaries. I have also compiled the histories of these vessels and I am searching for anyone who may have taken any photographs in the yard in these years. From the mid fifties we collected many items that at the time were of no use but are now of great interest. i have the international signal book used by the U953 in its surrender and an E R Watts rangefinder from HMS Roxburgh used on the bridge for Station keeping in convoy. We purchased nameboards for the cost of the brass at the time, HMS Paladin HMS Aeneas HMS Stevenstone and many others if anyone can help with photographs or recolections I would be most grateful.
Thanks


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

*Scrapped at Dunston*

I recall that a number of steam railway locos were scrapped at this yard in the early sixties. I can try to find out if you are interested.
regards Malky


----------



## Freddie61 (Oct 26, 2010)

Malky Glaister said:


> I recall that a number of steam railway locos were scrapped at this yard in the early sixties. I can try to find out if you are interested.
> regards Malky


Thanks Malky
you are quite right there was a large number of Locos scrapped and I seem to remember someone went down to a handling yard in Wales to view them, I would be much obliged if you had any information.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Freddie61, the yard in Wales was Woodham Brothers, at Barry. The owner at the time was the late Dai Woodham, a first cousin of mine. Run it through Google and you'll find stacks of photos.

Good Luck!


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

Billieboy, The late great Dai only scrapped about a dozen locos thank goodness concentrating on wagons. Others in Wales such as Birds and Buttigiegs(?) scrapped hundreds. The chap from Dunston most likely visited on of these two I would suggest. Details of the Dunston yards are scanty with locos scrapped there but reported elswhere.
Regards Malky


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

I have just visited the web site WHAT REALLY HAPPENED TO STEAM and having scrolled down their homepage came across a picture of Jubilee 45608 GIBRALTAR about to be dispatched at the Dunston yard in question. Also mentioned in the text are several other Jubilees scrapped there. If the background to 45608 s photo is examined avery interestin vessel can be seen on the opposite bank of the Tyne.
hope this is of interest
regards Malky Glaister


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Malky, yes, Dai saw the value in keeping the steam Locomotive stock, he also knew that it would cost some five or six times the cost per ton of scrapping the waggons and other rolling stock. In the late fifties and early sixties Dai bought and crewed old Liberty and Victory ships, loaded them with waggon axles and sent them to Japan. The Master had the hull as a bonus and the chief was given the engine room and screw. The axles were purchased by Toyota for the manufacture of crank shafts for the auto industry, they had built ovens and rolling mills which could handle the standard, high tensile steel, waggon axles and then drop forge them to rough out various sizes of crank shafts. The waggon axles were the most profitable scrap until Dai started to sell the Locos to, "Steam clubs".


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

A very perceptive chap was Dai Woodham. A lot of people have a lot to thank him for. I spent a lot of time in that yard at Barry. I was onboard Denholms Dunadd for some weeks in the port in 1970.
regards Malky Glaister


----------



## alanandbren (Nov 23, 2010)

Freddie61 said:


> My father worked at Clayton & Davies from 1936 to 1975 apart from 1942 to 45when it closed as Thompsons scrap metals. I have compiled a full list of all of the ships scrapped from the yard records and my fathers recollections and diaries. I have also compiled the histories of these vessels and I am searching for anyone who may have taken any photographs in the yard in these years. From the mid fifties we collected many items that at the time were of no use but are now of great interest. i have the international signal book used by the U953 in its surrender and an E R Watts rangefinder from HMS Roxburgh used on the bridge for Station keeping in convoy. We purchased nameboards for the cost of the brass at the time, HMS Paladin HMS Aeneas HMS Stevenstone and many others if anyone can help with photographs or recolections I would be most grateful.
> Thanks


Hi Freddie, one of Paladin at Dunston.

Alan


----------



## tmg (Mar 20, 2012)

Freddie61 said:


> My father worked at Clayton & Davies from 1936 to 1975 apart from 1942 to 45when it closed as Thompsons scrap metals. I have compiled a full list of all of the ships scrapped from the yard records and my fathers recollections and diaries. I have also compiled the histories of these vessels and I am searching for anyone who may have taken any photographs in the yard in these years. From the mid fifties we collected many items that at the time were of no use but are now of great interest. i have the international signal book used by the U953 in its surrender and an E R Watts rangefinder from HMS Roxburgh used on the bridge for Station keeping in convoy. We purchased nameboards for the cost of the brass at the time, HMS Paladin HMS Aeneas HMS Stevenstone and many others if anyone can help with photographs or recolections I would be most grateful.
> Thanks


hi my fathers ship hms vizalma was broken up at the yard on nov 4 1964. i was wondering if you had any record of this. cheers


----------



## britenglis (Aug 30, 2010)

freddie 61,
Not sure if you're still on this forum but if you are, I would love to talk to you about HMS Aeneas brass plaque. It was the penultimate A class submarine (the last being Andrew) and I served on her for many years. Still in touch with the final crew, she was sent for scrap in 1974, and it would make a great talking point.
Hope to hear from you. 

Mike Horne, ([email protected])


----------



## Chess1 (Jul 27, 2013)

Freddie61 said:


> My father worked at Clayton & Davies from 1936 to 1975 apart from 1942 to 45when it closed as Thompsons scrap metals. I have compiled a full list of all of the ships scrapped from the yard records and my fathers recollections and diaries. I have also compiled the histories of these vessels and I am searching for anyone who may have taken any photographs in the yard in these years. From the mid fifties we collected many items that at the time were of no use but are now of great interest. i have the international signal book used by the U953 in its surrender and an E R Watts rangefinder from HMS Roxburgh used on the bridge for Station keeping in convoy. We purchased nameboards for the cost of the brass at the time, HMS Paladin HMS Aeneas HMS Stevenstone and many others if anyone can help with photographs or recolections I would be most grateful.
> Thanks


I used to go to C&D as a telephone engineer right up til they closed...I remember the bosses office upstairs was full of brass artefacts.. bells, plaques etc. and an old telescopes facing west up the yard so he could spy on the workers! I remember one of their last jobs was dismantling a submarine.... I wonder if it was indeed HMS Aeneas...
best wishes, Bill


----------



## britenglis (Aug 30, 2010)

*Hms Aeneas*

Found Fred (who posted the original link) and we had some discussions but I'm afraid he wanted way too much cash for a retired ex-submariner. Last I heard was that he was selling the stuff at auction. I did however get some pictures of the old girl, Aeneas, before the bits started coming off. It would have been nice to have the old plaque in the pub in Plymouth where some of the guys of the final crew meet to relive our younger days!!!! It's been 39 years since the last commission which demonstrates that close bonds were made!!!

http://www.dorsetsubmariners.org.uk/gallery/album.php?album=A-Boats

For those interested, they can be seen on the above link. And the final link to the old "A" class is Alliance, on show at RN Submarine museum in Gosport. Just had a 7 Million UKL facelift!!!!

Happy days, too young then to know any better!!!!
Mike


----------



## mikesuds (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi The Fowey Tug Penleath ex condor ex Ridgway was scrapped at Clayton Davies, Dunston-on Tyne in 1946.
I can send you the history of the vessel with pictures. I am looking for pictures of the Clayton Davies yard and any record on her scrapping.
great you have saved records
regards 
Mike Sutherland 
retired harbour master,Fowey


----------

